# car year uber NYC



## delba (Apr 19, 2018)

hi im interested in buying 2013 toyota camry in NYC i would like to know for how many year s can i use it for uber ?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

7 more years


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Who knows...
Uber and lyft both have changed the limit arbitrarily and 

Currently in some markets the age limit keeps being raised and no cars are actually getting booted off the platform over age.


In 2014 you needed to be i believe 2010 or newer here in Orlando,

Now it's 2003 and newer.

In 7 years it could be 1996 or 2014. So... Who knows?


The other issues is how long is your car gonna survive?

Also who knows?


----------

